# [Resolved] The parameter is incorrect/error message



## sybilc

Each time that I sign on to my computer I get a box that says "Web Publishing Wizard" at the top. Then "The parameter is incorrect." Then under that it says "start" then under that. A little box that says "ok". What does this mean and how can I get rid of it. It seemed to start after installing Microsoft Greetings 2001 yet when I uninstalled it. I still get this error message box.
I'm using windows 98 and a Pentium II 400mhz.


----------



## Bryan

Do this so we can take a look at your startup programs.

Click on Start>Run, key in msinfo32 and press enter. 

In the Left pane, double left click on "Software Enviroment" then do the same on "Startup Programs". Now you should see your startup programs in the left pane. 

Click on Edit>SelectAll and then click on Edit>Copy. Now come here and click on "PostReply". Right click in the reply window and select Paste.


----------



## sybilc

> _Originally posted by sybilc _
> *Each time that I sign on to my computer I get a box that says "Web Publishing Wizard" at the top. Then "The parameter is incorrect." Then under that it says "start" then under that. A little box that says "ok". What does this mean and how can I get rid of it. It seemed to start after installing Microsoft Greetings 2001 yet when I uninstalled it. I still get this error message box.
> I'm using windows 98 and a Pentium II 400mhz. *


----------



## sybilc

Please tell me how to "Click on Start>Run, key in msinfo32 and press enter." What/where is msinfo32?


----------



## sybilc

Windows Guardian	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\the HelpSpot!\Fawgrd32.exe" /STARTUP
EPSON Background Monitor	Startup Group	C:\ESM2\Stms.exe
Internet Answering Machine	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Web Publish\WPWIZ.EXE" -start
Webshots	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Webshots\WebshotsTray.exe"
Event Reminder	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Mindscape\PrintMaster\PMREMIND.EXE" /Q
Reminder	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\reminder.exe
Taskbar Display Controls	Registry (Per-User Run)	RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\taskmon.exe
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
EnsoniqMixer	Registry (Machine Run)	starter.exe
AvconsoleEXE	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\avconsol.exe /minimize
McAfeeWebScanX	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\WebScanX.exe
Vshwin32EXE	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE
VsStatEXE	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSSTAT.EXE
VoodooBanshee	Registry (Machine Run)	rundll32.exe 3DBBps.dll,BansheeLoadSettings
WinampAgent	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP\WINAMPa.exe"
RealTray	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
Extranet AutoDial	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\DeltaNet VPN Connector\AutoExt.exe
tgcmd	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\program files\support.com\bin\tgcmd.exe /server /nosystray
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	mstask.exe
winmodem	Registry (Machine Service)	WINMODEM.101\wmexe.exe
Vshwin32EXE	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE


----------



## Bryan

Start>Run, key in Msconfig and press enter. 

Click on the "Startup" tab. 

Now scroll and locate the entry for "Internet Answering Machine". Now click on the checkmark next to it to Remove it. Then click on Apply, OK and follow the prompts to restart. 

Do you still get that error at startup?

BTW, this is unrelated to your error at startup but are the words ExtraNet or DeltaNet familiar to you? I'm wondering what that one startup item is.


----------



## sybilc

Bryan,
Are you a genius or what?
I did what you said, and now that pesky error message is gone. 
Thank you so much. 

And yes, Extranet and Deltanet are both familiar to me. They are job related. They get me into the system at work. 

SybilC


----------

